# Finally bought a bucket truck..with pics



## WolverineMarine (Jan 21, 2009)

Picked up the truck this afternoon..here are the pics..


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 21, 2009)

Lookin' good -  I worked out of trucks similar to that for years with the power co. Just a word of caution on the boomtip winch - You need to know what the weight you're picking is, over the years I saw & read where some failed. At least one the jib snapped on, a few others it was the Sampsonbraid rope. When they let go, the upper boom reacts in the opposite direction, real fast. One guy was ejected, no harness, and sadly didn't make it.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 21, 2009)

thats a cool truck, looks like it would be great for takedowns.... Mike


----------



## John464 (Jan 21, 2009)

ya know when I saw you mentioned earlier that you picked up an 83 Ford 800 bucket truck I didnt think it would look like this. Thats a clean looking truck. 
I would suggest the first thing you do is get that boom inspected. Here we cant recieve a boom inspection cert if its older than I believe 10 years?(might be 15). Your state may be different. Even if it wont get the cert sticker due to its age you will atleast be able to read the report and repair/update what it needs for your safety. Id also suggest to remove the second basket, you will find this will just get in the way.

Good luck with it!


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet! Good looking truck! congrats!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice looking truck for $6K! When you said it was '83, I was thinking old, rusty, etc., but that does not appear to be the case.

Congratulations - use it safety and prosperously!

Philbert


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to guess you are the guy in the middle in the first pic? He has the biggest smile!

Nice clean truck.


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks very nice and clean, doesnt look like it is 26 years old at all.  Now put it to work so you can make all your money back in the next month! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## WolverineMarine (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep..thats me in the middle..and I took the 2nd bucket off as soon as I got it home..and the boom was just certifed last yr electrically and weight tested..


----------



## woodchux (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the truck... looks great! Youre gonna love that puppy, buckets are soooo fast compared to climbing.:monkey:


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice truck.....looks like some people will be eating crow now.:monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheers, man. Thasa nice lookin' rig.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice truck
Congrats,and happy cutting.


----------



## treevet (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice clean looking truck. Are those multi controls for the winch? If not, only down side is if you have no pistol grip. If you never use one tho, ....so what, you can't miss what you don't know about.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Nice truck*

Just be careful not to drop anything on or near your cab, as the truck has no cab guard. Aside from that A+++!


----------



## treevet (Jan 21, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Just be careful not to drop anything on or near your cab, as the truck has no cab guard. Aside from that A+++!



Man, I didn't even notice that. He could prob find one to put on at a used bucket truck sales place and weld it on. Couldn't poss do tree work without one. That truck wouldn't be pretty for long.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Jan 21, 2009)

Great idea DK..might have to stop by the local welding shop and see how much he wants to fab one up for it. Thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*No problem*



WolverineMarine said:


> Great idea DK..might have to stop by the local welding shop and see how much he wants to fab one up for it. Thanks for the tip bro!



Exchanging ideas is why I love this site. BTW, I cringe every time I see a bucket being used for tree work without a cab guard. It's only a matter of time....


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*I agree*



treevet said:


> Man, I didn't even notice that. He could prob find one to put on at a used bucket truck sales place and weld it on. Couldn't poss do tree work without one. That truck wouldn't be pretty for long.



:agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2009)

treevet said:


> Man, I didn't even notice that. He could prob find one to put on at a used bucket truck sales place and weld it on. Couldn't poss do tree work without one. That truck wouldn't be pretty for long.



I have worked this one for five years doing some bad removals and so far
so good not as clean as the op's though nice truck I wish I had a 
material handler!


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Cab guard*



ropensaddle said:


> I have worked this one for five years doing some bad removals and so far
> so good not as clean as the op's though nice truck I wish I had a
> material handler!



I would worry about knocking something loose with the knuckle in tight area when unfolding the boom. I've seen it happen.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> I would worry about knocking something loose with the knuckle in tight area when unfolding the boom. I've seen it happen.



Ya mean setting it down I mean you come up what is to knock loose?


----------



## 1savagehunter (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats my friend ... you should be REAL happy. As said before ... now put your rid to work. Look forward to hearing of your great success.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cable*

Lubricate the the cables at the knuckle. Inspect them regularly.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

Garfield said:


> Lubricate the the cables at the knuckle. Inspect them regularly.



Yup and learn the differance between a valley break bad and a fatigue
break bad but not as bad as valley. I use a nylon bristle brush to clean
my cables and then chain and cable lube or WD40 to resist corrosion.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tree Canopy*



ropensaddle said:


> Ya mean setting it down I mean you come up what is to knock loose?



I mean knocking loose a branch or hanger, etc. with the knuckle when unfolding or folding the boom in area with tight tree canopy.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice truck man wish I could have found one of those for me. I don't do much for tree work now because of where I live but still wish I was doing it.
Keep up the good work in USMC hope all is well for you. I am in the AF much different but I do it full time.
Jared


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have worked this one for five years doing some bad removals and so far
> so good not as clean as the op's though nice truck I wish I had a
> material handler!



Mtl handlers are nice but they are made heavier (note the 4 out riggers on a small 50 ft unit) in the center to compensate for picking weight. My preference is the lighter rig to get up on lawns to do work without rutting. Crane or rig the stuff down. It is good that it is a rear mount tho.

I love having just the 2 outriggers on my small bucket for quick set up. 

Still a GREAT truck....and great deal. You a Hollywood Marine or PI?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

treevet said:


> Mtl handlers are nice but they are made heavier (note the 4 out riggers on a small 50 ft unit) in the center to compensate for picking weight. My preference is the lighter rig to get up on lawns to do work without rutting. Crane or rig the stuff down. It is good that it is a rear mount tho.
> 
> I love having just the 2 outriggers on my small bucket for quick set up.
> 
> Still a GREAT truck....and great deal. You a Hollywood Marine or PI?



How much weight will one of those material handlers pick?


----------



## WolverineMarine (Jan 22, 2009)

I believe those extra outriggers are to support the full 50ft side reach in addition to the m/h. The superintendent of the village I bought the truck from made sure I understood all of the controls on the entire truck before I left, and we got it the full 50ft out..not that I ever really intend on using it to that extent much..but it was nice to know what its safely capable of doing.
If I remember from the load chart, on the jib it'll pick up roughly 2500lbs..so..I'd be willing to bet I wont exceed 1000lbs max based on the angle of the dangle..LOL It also has hydraulic tool hook ups at the basket too, but at about $1800 for a pole saw I saw in Sherrill..I can buy 3 or 4 Stihl pole pruners..just another option I have I guess..

And I'm a PI 3rd Battalion Kilo Marine


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> I mean knocking loose a branch or hanger, etc. with the knuckle when unfolding or folding the boom in area with tight tree canopy.



You would not operate my bucket as that is merely poor setup practice
fundamentals. If you are putting outer pivot into limbs likely you will
tear hoses off at some point. I have seen many people in buckets that
should never be allowed in them.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hoses*



ropensaddle said:


> You would not operate my bucket as that is merely poor setup practice
> fundamentals. If you are putting outer pivot into limbs likely you will
> tear hoses off at some point. I have seen many people in buckets that
> should never be allowed in them.



I didn't think about that, but then all the buckets I run have the hoses are completely concealed inside the boom at the knuckle. I assume yours are exposed. In some areas I've worked brushing the limbs with the knuckle is unavoidable.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> I didn't think about that, but then all the buckets I run have the hoses are completely concealed inside the boom at the knuckle. I assume yours are exposed. In some areas I've worked brushing the limbs with the knuckle is unavoidable.



I have worked lr 3's too my hoses are somewhat exposed yes. I would still not brush the outter pivot. It is set up plain and simple. If you set the truck up correct you wont have to brush anything and damage the tree ,truck etc. If it is as you call it unavoidable trim it first then the unavoidable is avoided. I am ana? about my equipment even though it is almost wore out from lack of $! I wont even argue get out of my bucket and drag brush. I have seen people that think a headache rack is a bullseye and their trucks twenty years newer and look like 
chit.



PS I am in not saying you are that way and by the way
nice truck. I am simply stating there is always a way to avoid
dropping limbs on a truck.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have worked lr 3's too my hoses are somewhat exposed yes. I would still not brush the outter pivot. It is set up plain and simple. If you set the truck up correct you wont have to brush anything and damage the tree ,truck etc. If it is as you call it unavoidable trim it first then the unavoidable is avoided. I am ana? about my equipment even though it is almost wore out from lack of $! I wont even argue get out of my bucket and drag brush. I have seen people that think a headache rack is a bullseye and their trucks twenty years newer and look like
> chit.
> 
> 
> ...



+1

#1 rule, don't drop the tree on your hard worked for and newly purchased equipment. Just remember when you didn't have it and was able to avoid any obstacles on the ground. That being said, I would still get the cab guard installed when you can afford it.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 22, 2009)

WolverineMarine said:


> I believe those extra outriggers are to support the full 50ft side reach in addition to the m/h. The superintendent of the village I bought the truck from made sure I understood all of the controls on the entire truck before I left, and we got it the full 50ft out..not that I ever really intend on using it to that extent much..but it was nice to know what its safely capable of doing.
> If I remember from the load chart, on the jib it'll pick up roughly 2500lbs..so..I'd be willing to bet I wont exceed 1000lbs max based on the angle of the dangle..LOL It also has hydraulic tool hook ups at the basket too, but at about $1800 for a pole saw I saw in Sherrill..I can buy 3 or 4 Stihl pole pruners..just another option I have I guess..
> 
> And I'm a PI 3rd Battalion Kilo Marine




Nice truck!! If you are seriously interested in a hydro saw shop around and you can get one for half that or less. I love mine!!


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bucket truck*



ropensaddle said:


> I have worked lr 3's too my hoses are somewhat exposed yes. I would still not brush the outter pivot. It is set up plain and simple. If you set the truck up correct you wont have to brush anything and damage the tree ,truck etc. If it is as you call it unavoidable trim it first then the unavoidable is avoided. I am ana? about my equipment even though it is almost wore out from lack of $! I wont even argue get out of my bucket and drag brush. I have seen people that think a headache rack is a bullseye and their trucks twenty years newer and look like
> chit.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, I too am anal about the equipment I run. I would never intentionally drop something on the cab, but the cab guard is there to protect against the things you *don't* expect and aren't prepared for. For me it's an insurance policy. You can't always trim the next door neigbour's tree (as much as you'd like too).


----------



## treevet (Jan 23, 2009)

The wind is always gonna blow small stuff on the cabguard over time. You can allow yourself that leeway unlike a roof of the house, etc.. Also, There are certain size pieces you CAN use the cabguard as a drop area for (brush end first)....in addition to what is given to you below. If you squawk about that, I'll take a picture of both of my 55 footer and 75 footer cabguards and you tell me where it has been hit.


----------



## treevet (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is a pict of a truck I ran across on an est. that I took a pict of. This truck was nearly perfect about 8 years ago. I know who owns it but I am not saying.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Here is a pict of a truck I ran across on an est. that I took a pict of. This truck was nearly perfect about 8 years ago. I know who owns it but I am not saying.



Yup I would not be caught dead in that truck I have worked oldies and I have
worked brand new ones and I am careful with both. My newest bucket that
was bought for my crew had 387 miles on it from Iowa to Ar it looked the same
the whole time I worked it. I went by after I quit and in a month they had trashed it!


----------



## treevet (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, that's gotta hurt. Anything I own, after say 8, 10, 20 years is gonna look better than when I got it. I love my stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Man, that's gotta hurt. Anything I own, after say 8, 10, 20 years is gonna look better than when I got it. I love my stuff.



+ 1 I can't say I have not scratched one or even a small dent but I will fix it and it will look good as new. I remember once I backed into a hidden stump and dented the hitch channel boss kept saying don't worry it is not hurting nothing I stomped around some salvage yards and came in on Saturday and torch and welder and a couple hours had it good as new


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 23, 2009)

treevet said:


> Here is a pict of a truck I ran across on an est. that I took a pict of. This truck was nearly perfect about 8 years ago. I know who owns it but I am not saying.



Wow ,I know buckets get dings ,and scrapes,but somebody is sure pizz poor with their abilities.
Makes you wonder if they do that much damage on their job sites.


----------



## treevet (Jan 23, 2009)

Ya gotta worry that in this economic climate....this is what Joe Public will be looking for and THINK he is saving money and making the right choice.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Jan 24, 2009)

treevet said:


> Here is a pict of a truck I ran across on an est. that I took a pict of. This truck was nearly perfect about 8 years ago. I know who owns it but I am not saying.



Wow..all I can say is WOW..please tell me that truck is not still used on a job..I will be the sole operator of my truck..so..any damage to equipment will obviously come out of MY pocket to fix. I take immaculate care of my stuff, and will demand my future employees do the same. Seeing stuff like this makes me want to get the cab guard put on before I even take it out on the 1st job.

As a side note..I have been considering making a clause in my employees contracts that makes them monetarily responsible for blatant negligence to equipment. I have done a little research into the laws here in Ohio, and I cant find anything that would prevent me from doing so. My idea in the whole thing is..it'll make them think twice before they do something that might damage something..I understand freak stuff happens to all of us..but..a guy that does something he knows isn't right just to save some time makes him accountable for their actions..I don't know..its just an idea..


----------



## treevet (Jan 24, 2009)

WolverineMarine said:


> Wow..all I can say is WOW..please tell me that truck is not still used on a job..I will be the sole operator of my truck..so..any damage to equipment will obviously come out of MY pocket to fix. I take immaculate care of my stuff, and will demand my future employees do the same. Seeing stuff like this makes me want to get the cab guard put on before I even take it out on the 1st job.
> 
> As a side note..I have been considering making a clause in my employees contracts that makes them monetarily responsible for blatant negligence to equipment. I have done a little research into the laws here in Ohio, and I cant find anything that would prevent me from doing so. My idea in the whole thing is..it'll make them think twice before they do something that might damage something..I understand freak stuff happens to all of us..but..a guy that does something he knows isn't right just to save some time makes him accountable for their actions..I don't know..its just an idea..



No, that truck is no longer running, but pict. was taken on a job last summer.
 
Not a bad idea with the contract clause, however it would probably just end up in court anyway. More chance of being successful tho. Usually it will be the case of "not being able to get blood out of a stone though.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 24, 2009)

That's what I expected to see. Very Nice. Congrats all over again.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 5, 2009)

WolverineMarine said:


> Picked up the truck this afternoon..here are the pics..



So... how's that truck been working out for you?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 6, 2009)

My guys know the cab guard is to keep the palm fruit and the pine cones from breaking the windows.
Jeff


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 6, 2009)

its to short four tree work good four lite changing tom trees


----------



## WolverineMarine (Mar 8, 2009)

I got to try her out on a 70ft silver maple removal last month and it worked like a dream...ya..for sure I wish it had a longer reach..but..for the price..I couldn't turn it down..
So..until mid-May..I am at a Marine Corps school on an Army base in Missouri getting among other things..my 50 ton crane operators license.

Until I get home..obviously I won't be doing any business with it..and..rumor has it..I'm going back to Iraq this summer..so...might not be using her until next yr sometime..it's ok..it'll just give me a chance to sock away a ton of money so I can come home and buy a bunch more gear and equipment..


----------



## Greenstar (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats the reach on her?

I have heard you can get these old telephone compnay buckets in 60'.. is that right?

They're much more common in 45-50' though.

So, you can pull this back into small driveways and everything I bet. I've heard they're great for that!


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2010)

WolverineMarine said:


> I got to try her out on a 70ft silver maple removal last month and it worked like a dream...ya..for sure I wish it had a longer reach..but..for the price..I couldn't turn it down..
> So..until mid-May..I am at a Marine Corps school on an Army base in Missouri getting among other things..my 50 ton crane operators license.
> 
> Until I get home..obviously I won't be doing any business with it..and..rumor has it..I'm going back to Iraq this summer..so...might not be using her until next yr sometime..it's ok..it'll just give me a chance to sock away a ton of money so I can come home and buy a bunch more gear and equipment..



Wolverine,

do you use the material handler on your boom? If so, do you think the extra bulk in the boom impedes your work at all? Would you rather have a boom without a MH or are you glad you have it?


----------



## treevet (Jan 11, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Wolverine,
> 
> do you use the material handler on your boom? If so, do you think the extra bulk in the boom impedes your work at all? Would you rather have a boom without a MH or are you glad you have it?



He gave up treework and went into another line of work.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> He gave up treework and went into another line of work.



Guess I recall reading that now that you mention it.


----------



## Live Oak (Jan 12, 2010)

Mike Van said:


> Lookin' good -  I worked out of trucks similar to that for years with the power co. Just a word of caution on the boomtip winch - You need to know what the weight you're picking is, over the years I saw & read where some failed. At least one the jib snapped on, a few others it was the Sampsonbraid rope. When they let go, the upper boom reacts in the opposite direction, real fast. One guy was ejected, no harness, and sadly didn't make it.


yep, happened to 2 old timers i know. one destroyed his back; the other was hoisting off the ground & was relatively unscathed.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys,
I use a 55' altec quite often on jobs that I can get it to. Sometimes I have to lay plywood on the yard to get near a tree. My local tire man asked me something the other day that I have been considering lately, but wanted some other opinions first. Instead of 4 tires on the back axle, what about getting wheels and tires that are wide? Kind of like mini monster truck tires. Maybe 24" wide, normal height though. Seems like this would lower the ground pressure put on the turf and maybe plywood or mats wouldn't be necessary. Sorry if this is a re-post. Any thoughts?


----------



## Live Oak (Jan 12, 2010)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Guys,
> I use a 55' altec quite often on jobs that I can get it to. Sometimes I have to lay plywood on the yard to get near a tree. My local tire man asked me something the other day that I have been considering lately, but wanted some other opinions first. Instead of 4 tires on the back axle, what about getting wheels and tires that are wide? Kind of like mini monster truck tires. Maybe 24" wide, normal height though. Seems like this would lower the ground pressure put on the turf and maybe plywood or mats wouldn't be necessary. Sorry if this is a re-post. Any thoughts?


that would be one expensive tire to replace.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 12, 2010)

It would be noisy and costly to drive down the road too!.... Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Jan 12, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> It would be noisy and costly to drive down the road too!.... Mike


 Yep & good luck trying to find the wheels.


----------



## BakerTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

super single tires -- seems like it would lower the pressure some. I would probably still lay down some alturnamats or plywood. They increase fuel economy slightly too (i think 3% better mpg). You may be on the leading edge  good luck!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 12, 2010)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Guys,
> I use a 55' altec quite often on jobs that I can get it to. Sometimes I have to lay plywood on the yard to get near a tree. My local tire man asked me something the other day that I have been considering lately, but wanted some other opinions first. Instead of 4 tires on the back axle, what about getting wheels and tires that are wide? Kind of like mini monster truck tires. Maybe 24" wide, normal height though. Seems like this would lower the ground pressure put on the turf and maybe plywood or mats wouldn't be necessary. Sorry if this is a re-post. Any thoughts?



if it rained or snowed that thing would be all over the road with tires that wide.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 12, 2010)

Very true about the rain and snow deal. They would be expensive, but replacing 4 rear tires isn't cheap itself. Wheels are they same as a agriculture fert. or lime truck. There are pro's and con's of both, as always though, trying to find something better.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice to have a good tire guy.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Jan 12, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice to have a good tire guy.
> Jeff



connections are everything....a good tire guy is a MUST.:agree2:


----------



## Ellistrees (Jan 18, 2010)

*Isn't any one going to mention wearing a safty harness*

Using a bucket truck you should wear a safty harness tied into the boom. People have died getting knocked out of buckets. Most assume they fall out but what really happens is " One drops a limb on the boom and it bounces the guy out or get it stuck on a limb then it releases shotting the man out like a catapolte". I've been knocked around many times, yet I constantly forget about putting on a harness. Though latley I've been just wearing my climbing belt alot and hook that into my lifeline. Not the best but it is some. 

By the way Nice truck. Once you have a bucket you'll always have a bucket. It's like replacing two climbers with a machine that never complains.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Jan 18, 2010)

Ellistrees said:


> Using a bucket truck you should wear a safty harness tied into the boom. People have died getting knocked out of buckets. Most assume they fall out but what really happens is " One drops a limb on the boom and it bounces the guy out or get it stuck on a limb then it releases shotting the man out like a catapolte".


I think someone made the statement in the second or third post of this thread.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 18, 2010)

No harness- no bucket work- duh.
Jeff


----------



## njkid (Jan 31, 2012)

*can some1 tell me??*

i to just got a 1987 ford f700 55ft boom buctet truck its my first .i see the boom has like two little tanks well the bottom one is leaking a little could it just go and fall 55ft and drop me ?i just started my biz last year and i dont have a lot of cash ive pasted on a job or two because i dont want to fall?? can i work it save cash and fix it ?or shouldnt I will the lift tank go and the boom stay in place or will tank go and it drop me how ever high iam please some1 help me iam new to this page so a e.mail to me would be grate u can find me at [email protected]


----------



## superjunior (Jan 31, 2012)

I've blown a hydraulic line in mine a couple times , one blew up in my face (no fun). Both times I had just enough juice to get it folded back up. 
Both times I got the boom to within about 10ft of the ground and jumped out not knowing what the boom was going to do - then folded it up from the ground controls. 

Don't quote me on this as different booms and situations are going to react differently. I would get the leak fixed asap and have it inspected.

It's gonna cost ya a few bucks but hey - it's only YOUR LIFE up there. Worth it?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 31, 2012)

treevet said:


> connections are everything....a good tire guy is a MUST.:agree2:


 Yesterday, I had one mission, find a set of good ,used, steer tires. I have a local wrecker shop that has 3 of those big azz sombyches. Like the ones on that show Wrecked. Went down there, found 2, identical tires with rims, mounted and aired up. Good Year tires with 3/4 tread. Wanted a price, was expecting 250-350, maybe more. Owner Craig called me "Scotty, hows a 100 for the pair" 
"DUDE I LOVE YOU". I go out to the shop and begin to break the lugs loose, nope, notta! Bent a very large breaker bar. So I jump in, run down to the wrecker shop, talk the mech, Kevin, into droppin what he is doing. Breaks out the 1inch, 1400psi impact. Off and On in ten minutes, Kevin is done, I ask how much is the total, he says "100, like Craig (the owner) said......I drink Busch Light"

Vet is right, gotta have a good tire shop!


----------



## Treetom (Jan 31, 2012)

"I would get the leak fixed asap and have it inspected." 

NJkid, at least do the inspection so you know what you're flying: some repairs you may be able to do yourself, before you go back up. Or you may have to climb for a while until you have the funds to repair the bucket. Not long ago, a local tree service replaced the leveling cables on an old 48pbi High Ranger, in house, trying to save money. On the first job, two employees were dumped out of the bucket. No one was killed. 

A good tire connection can save you a lot of money. A good aerial lift repair man can save your life. (retreaded or regrooved steer tires can also kill)


----------



## njkid (Jan 31, 2012)

*i dont no what to do*

yep gess ill have to save up and get lift tank on her fixed can u repack them boom tanks or lift tanks what ever thay are called??i was told most bucket trucks have locking pins so u wont drop like a stone turd??its a 1987 ford asp.bucket 55ft boom wit a dump??i cant just clime i have the gear but never ben trained i cant find out anything about dam thing .one person sed ya thay all leak one person sead ya thay have locking pins ill be back to work in two months gess ill try to save i wounder around how much it would be??i landscape so money is not grate thats y i got the bucket it runs so good its gas v8 gess she needs a little tlc.thanks for the help and for readin thanks.....and for tires try a scrap yard most buy them for the steal and take the tires off my tire man wanted 350 a peace used 200 the scrap yd 50 bucks and had about 30 of them i wonder can thay be diff.sizes or all the same??


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> yep gess ill have to save up and get lift tank on her fixed can u repack them boom tanks or lift tanks what ever thay are called??i was told most bucket trucks have locking pins so u wont drop like a stone turd??its a 1987 ford asp.bucket 55ft boom wit a dump??i cant just clime i have the gear but never ben trained i cant find out anything about dam thing .one person sed ya thay all leak one person sead ya thay have locking pins ill be back to work in two months gess ill try to save i wounder around how much it would be??i landscape so money is not grate thats y i got the bucket it runs so good its gas v8 gess she needs a little tlc.thanks for the help and for readin thanks



I would start by thanking the good lord you aren't dead yet and finish by selling the truck and hanging your head in shame. It's truly pitiful that men of your caliber simply assume they can walk right into our realm with a 25 year old bucket truck and steal our work.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> yep gess ill have to save up and get lift tank on her fixed can u repack them boom tanks or lift tanks what ever thay are called??i was told most bucket trucks have locking pins so u wont drop like a stone turd??its a 1987 ford asp.bucket 55ft boom wit a dump??i cant just clime i have the gear but never ben trained i cant find out anything about dam thing .one person sed ya thay all leak one person sead ya thay have locking pins ill be back to work in two months gess ill try to save i wounder around how much it would be??i landscape so money is not grate thats y i got the bucket it runs so good its gas v8 gess she needs a little tlc.thanks for the help and for readin thanks.....and for tires try a scrap yard most buy them for the steal and take the tires off my tire man wanted 350 a peace used 200 the scrap yd 50 bucks and had about 30 of them i wonder can thay be diff.sizes or all the same??



If you are too stupid to spell correctly (spell check), no wonder you are having problems. Either you are trolling or playing stupid or you are stupid. 
Jeff


----------



## njkid (Jan 31, 2012)

*nope still to heavey*



04superduty said:


> if it rained or snowed that thing would be all over the road with tires that wide.



its a pain but wit a nice yard u need wood truck is to heavey even when thairs no rain for a week or to still dent the dirt try a pitch fork stick it right wair the dent starts push it down in dirt and u can sometimes fluff it up on crap lawns anyway but wood is the way to go


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your new truck friend.uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2012)

Scary... Glad your in Jersey.

Not that we don't have our own yo yo's here... Here they buy crane trucks and stand them up on two wheels... That is after they finish doing wheelies down the customer's road with their bobcat...


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

tree md said:


> Scary... Glad your in Jersey.
> 
> Not that we don't have our own yo yo's here... Here they buy crane trucks and stand them up on two wheels... That is after they finish doing wheelies down the customer's road with their bobcat...



Got news for ya there all over the Place!


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Got news for ya there all over the Place!



Where's the "unlike" button???


----------



## deevo (Jan 31, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> If you are too stupid to spell correctly (spell check), no wonder you are having problems. Either you are trolling or playing stupid or you are stupid.
> Jeff



Did FTA move to Jersey? Really a 25 year old bucket that sounds like it has more problems then the SS Minnow? Good luck with that! Did you trade in a riding lawnmower for it? Another scraper that should be in the 101 section


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2012)

How bout gettin a forth grad level of egucashun... short of that, a spel cheker wood work.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> its a pain but wit a nice yard u need wood truck is to heavey even when thairs no rain for a week or to still dent the dirt try a pitch fork stick it right wair the dent starts push it down in dirt and u can sometimes fluff it up on crap lawns anyway but wood is the way to go



got to be a troll, no one is that stupid.


----------



## njkid (Jan 31, 2012)

*it pays the bills*

i was just looking for a little help yo yo yes ive been called crazy befor and nobody loves tree work more then me


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> i was just looking for a little help yo yo yes ive been called crazy befor and nobody loves tree work more then me



I am from Jersey ,what part are you from NJ Kid?


----------



## juststumps (Jan 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I am from Jersey ,what part are you from NJ Kid?



He's probably a PINEY !!! LOL


----------



## njkid (Jan 31, 2012)

*south*



lone wolf said:


> I am from Jersey ,what part are you from NJ Kid?



south nj by a corn field or two


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## njkid (Jan 31, 2012)

*please no pic of yourself*



tree md said:


>



iam not a man kisser sorry but cool i see you work out u are a pretty man wtf i dont care what you look like dude weard


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> south nj by a corn field or two



View attachment 221021

Do you know where this is?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> i ran a ground crew for 9 years and got layed of went to at another place wair no body spoke anything but mexcan.i made my first boss rich he made 2500 to 3000 a day i got a 175 a day and ran the crew he went wit mexican to in nj that what most people do .its my time i got my chipper my big saws got my work shame i have 75 lawns i do for cash got me a bucket truck for landscaping and ill get i fixed wit the cash men like me iam self made 33 its my time .and a blakes knot some name hope u for get to tie the stoper knot and u fall like the turd u r



Hey guy's, I wonder if we all report this post as a group, what do you think trimmed would do? He basically said we bring it on ourself and unless we do something, well, or keep him for those old day's when I watched 'HEE-HAW!'. 
Jeff


----------



## superjunior (Jan 31, 2012)

njkid said:


> yep gess ill have to save up and get lift tank on her fixed can u repack them boom tanks or lift tanks what ever thay are called??i was told most bucket trucks have locking pins so u wont drop like a stone turd??its a 1987 ford asp.bucket 55ft boom wit a dump??i cant just clime i have the gear but never ben trained i cant find out anything about dam thing .one person sed ya thay all leak one person sead ya thay have locking pins ill be back to work in two months gess ill try to save i wounder around how much it would be??i landscape so money is not grate thats y i got the bucket it runs so good its gas v8 gess she needs a little tlc.thanks for the help and for readin thanks.....and for tires try a scrap yard most buy them for the steal and take the tires off my tire man wanted 350 a peace used 200 the scrap yd 50 bucks and had about 30 of them i wonder can thay be diff.sizes or all the same??



gotta call bull s##t here.. There is no way possible anyone with this lack of spelling, grammar, or just the lack of basic tree care knowledge could have posted this...

Somethings amiss,


Is it you FTA?..


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

superjunior said:


> gotta call bull s##t here.. There is no way possible anyone with this lack of spelling, grammar, or just the lack of basic tree care knowledge could have posted this...
> 
> Somethings amiss,
> 
> ...



I think BS too but on the other hand it is possible to be that illiterate.Imagine this crap on the estimates!!!


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, I think it's one of our regulars here just having us on... :biggrin:


----------



## superjunior (Jan 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I think BS too but on the other hand it is possible to be that illiterate.Imagine this crap on the estimates!!!



LOL, I guess but just reading that post makes me wanna go back to school..


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

tree md said:


> Actually, I think it's one of our regulars here just having us on... :biggrin:



Well Im calling him out on the Fire Tower pic to tell me where it is in the Pines its a popular spot.If he is from South Jersey tell us about it.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 31, 2012)

tree md said:


> Actually, I think it's one of our regulars here just having us on... :biggrin:



kinda what I was thinking


----------



## climberjones (Feb 1, 2012)

tree md said:


>



Looks like we gotta situation hereeee! 

I am damned ashamed that i recognize that picture!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Looks like we gotta situation hereeee!
> 
> I am damned ashamed that i recognize that picture!:hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like a Doucebag!


----------



## climberjones (Feb 1, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> looks like a doucebag!



king of douche bags!


----------



## arborjockey (Feb 2, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> I would start by thanking the good lord you aren't dead yet and finish by selling the truck and hanging your head in shame. It's truly pitiful that men of your caliber simply assume they can walk right into our realm with a 25 year old bucket truck and steal our work.



Baaahaaaahaaa.
Giving tree guys a bad name. 
Aye nice bucket. Congratulations kid. 
Forgetaboutit. We run an old 1 and have to maintain it constantly. Its nice to use for entering the tree so you can actually get to work. They kill my lower back and shoulders when I do get in it. Don't get me wrong it has its moments, overheating, tipping while booms out, and it drives like the body is going to tear off the chasis in corners....but its cool on hazardous removals....it can reach......I would of prefered a mini skid and a dump trailer. Putting the material on the ground is the easy part. Cleaning it up is the work.


----------

